# Replacing the differential



## Repair-n-despair (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone..

This is my first post on the forum however I've been using it as a repair reference for quite some time. I have a problem and I'm hoping that someone out there might shed help some light on it..

I am the owner of three different Craftsman snow throwers, all varying in age from 1996- 2007

The latest gift was a newer Craftsman. It's a 9.5hp Briggs and Straton with a 27 inch cut. The machine does need some work. The brass worm gear, bearings and gear casing is destroyed. The previous owner failed to notice the gearbox failing and continued to use the machine until it basically fell apart. The problem is the decal that indicates model number and serial number has been removed. As a result, I have no way to order the correct parts to replace. The casing looks and measures identical to the other two craftsman machines that i own. I own a manual for one of my other blowers and tempted to order the parts for that machine and use them on the broken one.
Here are my questions:

Does anyone know how to get the model number if the decal is missing?

Can anyone confirm that all these gearbox components are the same?

Would it be cheaper to buy all the individual parts or a complete pre-assembled unit?

Really appreciate any advice. Thank you for reading.

Marc


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is going to be a challenge.

Do any of these look familiar?

Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------

